# Elektrotechnik Aufgabe



## elektromob (16. November 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum ich bin neu hier,

unser Lehrer hat in der letzten Klausur eine Frage gestellt und ich hatte bei der einige bedenken ob ich sie richtig gerechnet habe vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

Eine PC- Netzteil stellt 300W Leistung zur Verfügung die PC Komponenten als Nutzleistung auch voll in Anspruch nehmen.

a) Berechnen sie die aus dem Netzt bezogene Stromstärke, wenn davon Ausgegangen werden darf, dass die bereitgestellte Nutzleistung gleich
der Eingangsleistung ist.

HINEWEIS: BETRACHTEN SIE DEN PC ALS GESAMTEN VERBRAUCHER AM STROMNETZ

b) Berechnen sie die tatsächliche aus dem Hausnetz bezogene Leistung.
c) Nennen Sie eine mögliche Ursache für die Unterschiede der Leistungswerte.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir eine Lösungstipps geben würdet gerade bei c)


----------



## Geldmann3 (16. November 2014)

Also so der Elektrotechnik Freak bin ich jetzt zwar auch nicht, doch ich glaube ich habe eine Idee, was die wollen.
Gesucht ist die Stromstärke I
Spannung = 230V
Leistung = 300 Watt.
U*I=P |/U
I=P/U |
P/U=I

300 Watt / 230V = ~1,3043A
Die bezogene Stromstärke beträgt folglich ~1,3043 A

Soviel zu Aufgabe A.

Bräuchte man für B aber nicht mehr Informationen über das Netzteil wie den Wirkungsgrad?

Zu C kannst du dir ja einige Gründe aus dem Netz zusammensuchen, prinzipiell wird die elektrische Energie im Netzteil bei der Umwandlung von Wechselstrom zu Gleichstrom teilweise in unerwünschte andere Energieformen umgewandelt, wodurch die Nutzleistung sinkt.


----------



## informatrixx (16. November 2014)

Bei Aufgabe c) würde ich so antworten:

zu Aufgabe c):

zwischen Eingangsleistung und Nutzleistung muss im Netzteil eine Energieform in eine andere Form umgewandelt worden sein:
nämlich die Reibungsenergie der Elektronen in den Leitern in Wärmeenergie umgewandelt worden sein.
Das erklärt für mich den Leistungsverlust zwischen Eingang und Ausgang.

Nach dem "Energieerhaltungssatz" der Physik kann nämlich keine Energie erzeugt, oder vernichtet werden,
nur umgewandelt 

Mit der Antwort kommst durch, aber bei Aufgabe a) und b) muss wahrscheinlich ein anderer dran


----------



## Pegasos (16. November 2014)

ich diese Aufgabe kenne ich *grübel* nur mit dem unterschied die Angaben der Werte von den anderen Verbrauchern die in deiner Aufgabenstellung fehlen 
sollst du jetzt die Spannungsspitzen vom E-Werk berechnen ? Trotzdem fehlt da noch ein Wert !!! 300 W und xy W.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. November 2014)

Bei Frage B will er Pzu berechnet haben. Tabellenbücher haben da die richtigen Formeln Parat.

Frage B wird danach gefragt, warum die zugeführte Leistung höher als die reelle Leistung ist, also P.
Er will mit Sicherheit die Verlustleistung berechnet haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. November 2014)

@TE, sind denn noch andere Werte gegeben ?
Falls der cos Phi noch gegeben ist, lässt sich das Ganze zusätzlich noch in Scheinleistung, Blindleistung und Wirkleistung aufdröseln.
Die Frage nach der tatsächlichen Leistung wäre dann die Scheinleistung auszurechnen.
Und bei C wäre dann z.B. die Antwort -> Phasenverschiebung durch Spulen / Kondensatoren, dadurch Wirkleistung P < Scheinleistung S

Oder ich denke zu kompliziert und es ist nur eine ganz normale Pzu Pab Aufgabe mit einem angenommenen cos Phi von 1.
Dann wäre die Antwort von C, dass durch den Trafo, sowie durch auf der Primärseite in Reihe geschaltete Kondensatoren(#) und auf der Sekundärseite Glättungskondensatoren elektrische Energie in Wärmeenergie gewandelt wird und dadurch Pzu immer größer als Pab ist.
#wird gemacht, da ein Kondensator und eine Spule (Trafo) sich in der Phasenverschiebung genau gegensätzlich verhalten und man dadurch den cos Phi auf nahezu 1 korrigieren kann (0,95-0,99).


----------



## elektromob (16. November 2014)

*Sorry, hier ist die ganze Aufgabe, bitte helft mir mal dabei und gebt mir die Lösungswege damit ich es nachvollziehen kann *

Eine PC- Netzteil stellt 300W Leistung zur Verfügung die PC Komponenten als Nutzleistung auch voll in Anspruch nehmen.

a) Berechnen sie die aus dem Netzt bezogene Stromstärke, wenn davon Ausgegangen werden darf, dass die bereitgestellte Nutzleistung gleich
der Eingangsleistung ist.

HINEWEIS: BETRACHTEN SIE DEN PC ALS GESAMTEN VERBRAUCHER AM STROMNETZ

*Eine Messung ergbit, dass tatsächlich ein Strom von 1,5A fließt!*
b) Berechnen sie die tatsächliche aus dem Hausnetz bezogene Leistung.
c) Nennen Sie eine mögliche Ursache für die Unterschiede der Leistungswerte.


----------



## Geldmann3 (16. November 2014)

Na dann zu b) 1,5A * 230V = 345VA oder Watt


----------



## elektromob (16. November 2014)

Und Aufgabe c) ?


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Ist doch klar.

Zu c.)
Annahme:
Da Angaben dazu fehlen an welcher Leitungsstelle die 1,5 A gemessen wurden, wird davon ausgegangen, dass die Messung zwischen Netzteil und Steckdose (Hausanschluss) erfolgte (wäre halt sinnvoll).
Zwischen Hausnetz und den betriebenen PC-Komponenten treten offensichtlich Verluste von 345W-300W=45W auf.
Ein Netzteil ist ein Transformator für Spannung und Strom, verwendet Kondensatoren, Spulen etc.
Und ein realer Transformator hat immer einen Wirkungsgrad unter 100%. Das heisst an ihm fällt Verlustleistung an.


----------



## elektromob (24. November 2014)

Okey, danke für das viele Feedback, eine letzte Aufgabe habe ich jedoch für euch:
Im Anhang findet ihr eine Gruppenschaltung koenntet ihr mir diese berechnen bzw. mit Tipps geben?`



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## LudwigX (25. November 2014)

Geh die Aufgabe mal etwas kleinschrittiger an.  Es gibt doch sicher so Einiges was du lösen kannst. 
1. Sieh dir z. B.  mal den Widerstand ganz rechts an. 

2. Wie ist denn der 700 Ohm Widerstand mit dem 550 Ohm Widerstand verschaltet? Wenn du das gesehen hast ist auch I1 ganz leicht. Teilt sich die Spannung oder der Strom zwischen ihnen?

3. Dann hast du ja schon das Meiste berechnet.  Kannst du damit noch was deres berechnen?


----------



## mediakind (25. November 2014)

Hier, viel Spaß beim Üben.

Annahme:
Es handelt sich um ideale Widerstände. Also einfach Kirchhoffsche Gesetze anwenden:
Es gilt also:

R=U/I
P=U*I
U1=U2
Iges=I1+I2
Rges=R12+R (R=620 Ohm)
R12=1/(1/R1+1/R2)

Als Lösung ergibt sich bei mir:

U1=U2=5,5V
U2=5,5V (war sowieso angegeben ?!)
Rges=1022,44 Ohm (Ersatzwiderstand der Gesamten Anordnung)
Iges=0,01367 A
Uges=13,97 V

Das ist aber keine Kunst.


----------



## LudwigX (25. November 2014)

Jetzt hast du die Aufgabe schon für ihn gelöst. Das hat nicht gerade den besten Lerneffekt


----------



## elektromob (25. November 2014)

Der Widerstand mit 1500 ohm besitzt der nicht auch 5.5v und der Widerstand davor ist der nicht in Reihe geschaltet?


----------



## mediakind (25. November 2014)

elektromob schrieb:


> Der Widerstand mit 1500 ohm besitzt der nicht auch 5.5v und der Widerstand davor ist der nicht in Reihe geschaltet?


Ja, dass siehst du ganz richtig.


----------



## elektromob (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
in 2 Wochen ist der Physikkurs endlich geschafft. Wir haben schon wieder eine neue Hausaufgabe bekommen mit der ich überfordert bin.
Vielleicht koennt ihr mir weiterhelfen, es wäre super  
Gesucht sind: 
Rges Pges P1
P3 R2 R3 I1
I2 I3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke ihr Profis


----------



## LudwigX (15. Dezember 2014)

Überleg einmal wie du von den 0,8W auf den Widerstand kommst.  
Überleg dann einmal wie du auf Rges kommst.  Der Rest ist dann nur noch simples ausrechnen


----------



## elektromob (16. Dezember 2014)

Koenntet ihr mir die ersten Ergebnisse ausrechnen ich pack das einfach nicht :/


----------



## LudwigX (16. Dezember 2014)

Such dir eine passende Formel und setz ein was bekannt ist.  
Als Beispiel: Am mittlerem Widerstand liegen 12V an und er verbraucht 0,8W. 
P = I * U  (Leistung = Strom mal Spannung). 
Du setzt einfach das Bekannte ein: 
0,8 = I * 12

Das musst du jetzt nur noch umstellen und schon hast du den Strom an dem Widerstand. 
D. h.  Jetzt hast du Strom und Spannung für den Widerstand.  Damit kannst du den Widerstand berechnen. 


Dann überleg mal wie du auf RGes kommst.  Wenn du R1, R2 und RGes hast kommst du auch auf R3


----------



## XE85 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde damit beginnen Pges zu berechnen, dafür ist alles bekannt (Spannung und Strom).
Ebenso für Rges, auch das kann man direkt berechnen.
Selbiges gilt für I1 und P1.

Dann hast du zB. schon 2 von 3 gesuchten Teilleistungen, kannst dir also die 3. leicht über die Gesammtleistung ausrechnen. 

Dann bist du praktisch schon durch, nurmehr die Einzelströme und Einzelwiderstände ausrechnen.

Mach das mal und poste die Ergebnisse, hab es gerade durchgerechnet und kann dir dann sagen ob es stimmt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. Dezember 2014)

Du musst betrachten was gegeben ist und was gesucht ist und in welchen Gleichungen aus dem Tabellenbuch diese Größen vorkommen. Dann musst du auch betrachten, ob die gegebennen Größen auch in der Maßeinheit angegeben sind, wie sie in die Formel eingesetzt werden müssen. Die Umrechnungsfaktoren findest du, sofern du sie nicht weist ebenfalls im Tabellenbuch, wobei sich diese aus den Vorsätzen ergeben. 

z.B.:

 gesucht: Rges (in Ohm)
 gegeben: U = 12V; I = 170 mA
zu verwendende Formel: R=U/I
einzusetzende Einheiten: Ohm = Volt/Ampere
gegebene Einheiten: U = 12 V (passt); I = 170 mA (passt nicht)
Umwandlung der nicht passenden Einheiten: 170 mA = 



Spoiler



0,17 A


 (der Vorasatz Milli bedeutet Tausendstel)
Einheiten in die Formel einsetzen: 



Spoiler



R=12V/0,17A


Gleichung ausrechnen: Rges = 



Spoiler



~70,588235294117647058823529411765 Ohm



Kommst du mit dem Formel umstellen zurecht? Weil dass könnte auch noch eine Hürde sein.

Zur Übung setze ich hier mal eine fiktive Gleichung z=x*y ein.

Wenn z berechnet werden soll, kann die Gleichung so genommen werden, also:

z=x*y (wobei die Gleichung auch als z=xy stehen könnte, da das * oft auch einfach ersatzlos weggelassen wird)

Wenn nun aber x berechnet werden muss, muss die Formel umgestellt werden.

z=x*y --> x ist mit y über die Multiplikation verknüpft, es muss also die Gegenoperation verwendet werden, also die Division. Es gilt zur Erinnerung die bekannten Regeln und Konventionen:

Addition <---> Subtraktion
Multiplikation <---> Division
Potenzierung <---> Radizierung usw.

Es muss also durch y dividiert werden. Damit die Gleichung eine Gleichung bleibt, wird die Division auf beiden Seiten durchgeführt, wodurch sich folgende Gleichung ergibt:

z/y = x --> da nun x alleine steht, ist das auch gleichzeitig die Lösung.

Analog gilt der selbe Lösungsweg für y, nur das hier durch x geteilt werden muss, wodurch sich

z/x = y ergibt.

Außerdem musst du auch die Regeln an den jeweiligen Abzweigstellen für Parallel und Reihenschaltung anwenden.

Eine Reihenschaltung liegt vor wenn 2 oder mehr Bauteile hintereinander in einem Strang liegen.
Eine Prallelschaltung liegt vor, wenn 2 oder mehr Bauteile nebeneinander in einem Strang liegen. 
Bei gemichten Schaltungen kannst du dich jeweils von Innen nach außen vorarbeiten, also n in Reihe geschaltene Bauteile kannst du zu einem Ersatzbauteil vereinfachen genauso wie n parrallel geschaltene Bauteile sich zu einem Ersatzbauteil vereinfachen lassen. So kannst du eine Schaltung in entsprechende Teilschaltungen zerlegen und dann auch lösen.


----------



## elektromob (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo User,

ich habe jetzt folgende Ergebnisse zu dieser Aufgabe berechnet:http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/wp20141215006cjxunomb9q.jpg
Uges:12 V
U1, U2, U3= 12V
Rges: 70,5882 Ohm
R1=150Ohm
R2=180Ohm
R3=52,1739Ohm
Pges=2.036W
P1=0.96W
P2=0.8W
P3=0.023W
Iges=0.17A
I1=0.08A
I2=0.067A
I3=0.023A

Bitte um dringende überprüfung, danke im voraus


----------



## XE85 (5. Januar 2015)

Folgende Werte stimmen nicht: R3 und P3

Beim Berechnen von R3 (P3 ist offenbar ein Folgefehler daraus) hast du dich vertan.

Dazu eine Anmerkung: Bei einer Parallelschaltung von Widerständen ist der Gesammtwiderstand immer kleiner als der kleinste Einzelwiderstand. Wenn also der der Gesammtwiderstand 70,58 Ohm ist, kann der kleinste nicht kleiner (52,1739Ohm) sein. In deinem Fall wäre der Gesammtwiderstand etwa 32Ohm. Damit kann man sein Ergebnis leicht auf Plausibilität überprüfen.

Selbiges gilt bei den Leistungen, P1 + P2 + P3 muss Pges ergeben, bei dir ist es aber 1,783Watt, während Pges 2,036 (was richtig ist) sein soll.


----------



## elektromob (6. Januar 2015)

Dann ist doch
*R3=521,739Ohm?
Aber wie kommste auf Pges?


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

elektromob schrieb:


> *R3=521,739Ohm?



das stimmt



elektromob schrieb:


> Aber wie kommste auf Pges?



Na über den Spannung und den Gesammtstrom, aber Pges hast du schon korrekt berechnet, es fehlt dir noch P3. Die kannst du aber leicht berechnen. (siehe meinen letzten Satz von Post #24)


----------

